# تاثير البوليمرات الصناعيه في تلوث الهواء



## سلوى الحاج (20 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو سمحتو عايزة معلومات عن تاثير البوليمرات الصناعيه في تلوث الهواء ونكون وافية 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 فبراير 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...
http://www.pollutionissues.com/Pl-Re/Plastic.html

وهذا كتاب مختص عن تلوث البيئة إن شاء الله سوف تجدون مبتغاكم فيه وبالتوفيق ...

Understanding Environmental Pollution, Third Edition	
by: Marquita K. Hill

http://ifile.it/xcyfs5v/_FroK6c4AHJez.7z
archive password: ebooksclub.org


----------



## سلوى الحاج (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا شكرا وجزاك الله خير مشرفنا الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ضياء99 (15 مايو 2011)

كيف يتم معرفة نسبة الحشوات في راتنجات الايبوكسي


----------

